# Ferry Italy to Croatia?



## JHJ (Jan 5, 2017)

Planning on driving down to Southern Italy, hoping to cross over to Montenegro or Crotia. Any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## QFour (Feb 7, 2017)

I was looking at the same route earlier today. There are a number of ferries, cost varies depending on route but most seem to only travel at night. Dogs not allowed inside or in cabins. Looks like a nice round trip.


----------



## muzz (Feb 7, 2017)

Ive been considering the same for July/August but I think Ive decided just to drive straight down the Croatian coast to Montenegro. Maybe save that trip for retirement. Have been to Croatia a number of times but never to the bottom.
Its a great country and I do think that the sites are cheaper compared to like for like in other countries.


----------



## 1888 (Feb 7, 2017)

QFour said:


> I was looking at the same route earlier today. There are a number of ferries, cost varies depending on route but most seem to only travel at night. Dogs not allowed inside or in cabins. Looks like a nice round trip.



I take it the ferry's dont have kennels or dont you like that idea? Saying that P&O from Hull you only get down to see your dog once or twice up to 10pm what seems a shame for a 12/13 hour trip. My mutt has never been so happy to see me that morning.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Feb 7, 2017)

I will be interested to follow your travels as this is a road trip I fancy doing - Bari to Bar, Montenegro then drive up through Croatia back to Italy.

Montenegro is a magical beautifully stunning place.


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 7, 2017)

We did the same trip, but in the reverse direction, by road a couple of years ago. Nice drive; can't imagine why anyone would want to take a ferry instead.


----------



## Molly1 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Croatia campsites.*



muzz said:


> Ive been considering the same for July/August but I think Ive decided just to drive straight down the Croatian coast to Montenegro. Maybe save that trip for retirement. Have been to Croatia a number of times but never to the bottom.
> Its a great country and I do think that the sites are cheaper compared to like for like in other countries.



This is nice to know. We are going to Croatia this June. Can you recommend any sites where we can use our kayak?


----------

